# "This is the Polar Express"



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Decided to build a layout for last years Christmas buy. So here goes.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

:appl: 

I like it. What is your smallest radius and how well does the train run on it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is looking good. :thumbsup:
I like the using of cotton for snow.

When it gets to the top and runs onto the upper deck track how far does that run?
Is it just a loop around then back down the mountain?

Nice, please update as you go along. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

The smallest radius is 36, it runs just fine as that is what the set came with. The upper level is just a reverse loop. I have a video, but cant seem to get it to upload from my phone to Youtube.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

let me know if the link doesn't work
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200559990584089


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I get this,

This content is currently unavailable


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can load videos on Photobucket and they will play here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can vision that upper loop running out more and going under the window in the back ground and coming back to the mountain.
Or if you can't use that side maybe looping around to the other side that I can't see?

Though I guess it would be better a bit higher so you wouldn't have to duck under it.
A gradual incline coming off the mountain going up towards the ceiling, then returning?

Just my brain running in overdrive.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great, I'm jealous of the winter scenery. ( more so when the weather is hot).


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can load videos on Photobucket and they will play here.


The problem is, I can't get the video to upload from my phone.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVqMRen1P50

Got it to work now it was the I D 10 T button


----------



## deviltrigger529 (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the helix! I have the same set, too bad its conventional only and crawls up then speeds down lol. They are just now finally coming out with command version of the Polar Express.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Think about how a real train would handle the hill, it would slow down too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

93firebird said:


> The problem is, I can't get the video to upload from my phone.


A whole different issue, if you can't get video off your phone it's hard to post anywhere.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A whole different issue, if you can't get video off your phone it's hard to post anywhere.


Should be working with the youtube link now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

93firebird said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVqMRen1P50
> 
> Got it to work now it was the I D 10 T button








Put the video directly here?

Click on the you tube box when you post, in the address bar on you tube of your video copy everything after the = sign.
When you click on the you tube box here you will see something like this, " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is impressive! :thumbsup: I love the mountain, great job!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

This is GREAT!!!! _Fantastic_ work!!!

How did you build the spiral?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Started with O60 until it came back around to itself, then reduced to O48, then O36. I had to use one or two O60 after the first O48 to keep the spiral from running over istself. Laid everything out on the flat surface before i set up the incline. started at 3% then moved up to about 4% after the first 8 ft.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That looks great. I wish I had the room to make one of those. You got away with some steeper inclines then I would have tried. That's good to know and I don't mind the train slowing down near the top at all, just as long as it makes it.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is very cool, is that cotton for snow? Does that get into the wheels/gears?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

that is very nice!! I like the fact that you modeled something from the movie, I like your layout ,look forward to seeing more of it :smilie_daumenpos: ...........Mike


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is very cool, is that cotton for snow? Does that get into the wheels/gears?


No, it is a polyfiber found at lowes/home depot at Christmas time. So far no problems with the running gear.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

We have a summit


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's really cool! Do you have any plans for a back drop?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Hutch said:


> That's really cool! Do you have any plans for a back drop?


Yes, sorta.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's really nice, great job!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright gurus, here's a question for you. I'm thinking of using some DPM modular pieces around the North Pole area on the back drop. Now keeping in mind, the North Pole is occupied mostly by Santa Elves. So should I use HO scale pieces for the vertically challenged, or stick with the O scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is DPM modular pieces? :dunno:


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> What is DPM modular pieces? :dunno:


These
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/OScaleModular


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, where are you going to put them at the bottom?

Start with O at the bottom, then HO for the next tier then end up with N at the top?

I just added a HO tower to my O ROCK on top, I am trying to get the off in the distance look. Is that what you want?

My ROCK thread, I just posted it today the last post in it,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314&page=3


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> Hmmm, where are you going to put them at the bottom?
> 
> Start with O at the bottom, then HO for the next tier then end up with N at the top?
> 
> ...


It will be for immediate surroundings, but again keep in mind...little people.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Just ordered this for the heroes house As near to the one depicted in the movie as I could find.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a mishap last night. While doing some cleaning in the basement, I knocked the locomotive off of the table and onto the concrete floor. Broke the plastic wheel bearings from the front guide and rear trailing wheels, as well as broke the whistle off the top. Other than a few scratches, everything else is good. Can we say Sharpie? Parts have been ordered but I hate the waiting. (Damn the microwave, it gave me this give it to me now mentality!)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bummer, I've had one rocket off the table and hit the floor, but it was a diesel and it killed the shell. New shell solved the problem.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If your anything like me, I know what you said after it fell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I said *Aw Fudge*! What did you say?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup pretty much


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Been there done that. It sucks. I did what grj did after a full strip down and repaint. What I said afterwards probably made ed look like a saint.


----------



## Wowak (May 30, 2012)

The whistle on the PE Berk is ridiculously fragile. I'd replace it with a brass casting like this: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/O-On3-On30-...930430?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item23205eaafe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great resource, here's their home page: Wiseman Model Services. Lots of detail parts, I'm saving this one!


----------



## Wowak (May 30, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a great resource, here's their home page: Wiseman Model Services. Lots of detail parts, I'm saving this one!


Yup, I've purchased many great detail parts from Wiseman.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're secret is out.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's the latest video of the layout.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QouNeJQvrfQ


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Future plans include expanding the layout to another table 4x8 in size. Adding Cruise control and rail sounds to the loco, and a fan driven smoke unit.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

93firebird said:


> I had a mishap last night. While doing some cleaning in the basement, I knocked the locomotive off of the table and onto the concrete floor. Broke the plastic wheel bearings from the front guide and rear trailing wheels, as well as broke the whistle off the top. Other than a few scratches, everything else is good. Can we say Sharpie? Parts have been ordered but I hate the waiting. (Damn the microwave, it gave me this give it to me now mentality!)


 

At least you didn't have this problem. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14062&page=4


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

seabilliau said:


> At least you didn't have this problem.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14062&page=4


Too bad you took all the pictures down and made that thread worthless.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Too bad you took all the pictures down and made that thread worthless.


All the picts are in the back. I should go back and fix that first post thoughhwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Create a new post in that thread that you'd like to replace the first one and I'll move it up there and fix it.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

done. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And done.


----------

